# help with new wood laminet floor



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

I have fairly new lamanit floors but also lots of windows with the sun shinning in and the floor always looks dusty even though it not in the areas where the sun is not coming in the fllors looks good any suggestions besides curtains.


----------



## r93000 (Mar 9, 2009)

We have the same problem  We have a rustic oak laminate and live in a heavy red sand area.
I switched to very light dish soapy water to mop with and that helped. I also use a microfiber dust mop.
I hate to say it though, I haven't been able to really keep it from happening. I run the dust mop right before company comes over 
Hopefully someone else will have some more suggestions.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I already know I do not like my laminate floor, dust collector ,I think it is . I have been trying to figure how I can pull it up and put something else down.


----------

